# Was´n das für Bewohner ?



## Kiki (8. Aug. 2008)

Hi !
Habe bei der Lecksuche einen "neuen" Bewohner gefunden. 
Kennt den jemand ?:crazy


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Servus Kiki

Das ist ein Grasfrosch (Rana temporaria)


----------



## Kiki (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Kann der bleiben oder sollte ich den eher umsiedeln ?


----------



## Trautchen (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Hi, warum willste den denn umsiedeln.  Ist doch schön. Ich würde mich freuen...


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Der kann bleiben  

Im übrigen, man darf kein Lebewesen vom Teich, auch keinen Laich, umsiedeln, steht unter Strafe (leider habe ich Euer deutsches Naturschutzgesetz nicht bei der Hand) !!!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

ein Frosch gehört zu nem Guten Teich dazu - er rundet das ganze teichfeeling richtig ab, Herzlichen Glückwunsch  

- der fängt die die __ fliegen und mücken wech

- quakt am abend schön = find ich romantisch

- es ist lustig ihn beim fressen, hüpfen und schwimmen zu beobachten

= kannst ihm ja noch ein versteck bauen, dann werd sicher noch ein 2. kommen und dein teich wird mit laichschnüren durchzogen sein - wenn deine fischies nicht alles wechfressen ist die entwicklung -ei-__ quappe-frosch ein toll zu beobachtendes schauspiel





PS: viel erfolg bei der Lochsuche !


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Hi Kiki!

Freu dich, dass er es bei Dir schön findet. 

Umsiedeln ist witzlos (und verboten) - der kommt und geht eh, wie es ihm beliebt, da er auch nicht ständig im Wasser wohnt.

@Ralf: Wenn Du Laichschnüre in Deinem Teich findest, sind das Erdkröten...


----------



## Kiki (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Ja das ist das Problem ! Mit dem Quaken.:shock  Ich hab da eigentlich nichts drum bei, aber die Nachbarn evtl.:evil 
Und ich denke die Koi´s werden die Vermehrung doch stark in Grenzen halten
Mit Umsiedeln meinte ich : Bei uns um die Ecke ist ein riesiges Regenauffangbecken, schön eingezäunt, und eigentlich ein tolles Biotop mit Wiesen drumrum und so. Da hätte er es bestimmt auch ganz gut. 
Wie laut quakt so ein Frosch denn ? Bei Bekannten von uns ist das Froschkonzert ganz schön laut, und das nervt dann alle die drumrumwohnen.:?


----------



## Franzel5 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Das Problem wird sein das der Frosch seine eigenen Ansichten hat was er schön findet. Wenn es ihm bei Dir gefällt wird er oder Kollegen wiederkommen.


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

hallo kiki

er wird wiederkommen, wenns ihm bei dir gefällt.sie suchen sich selbst den ort aus, wo sie sein wollen. zwangsumsiedeln darf man nicht und bringt zudem auch nichts.
und soo laut ists denn auch nicht.
wenn um die ecke ein biotop ist wird man ohnehin das gequake hören und muß damit leben. ist halt natur.
straßenlärm wär schlimmer 

gruß ulla


----------



## matzeed7 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

so ein Vertreter habe ich gestern in meinem Filter gefunden, da war da sicher schon ne ganze weile, er konnte sich nicht mehr bewegen....
Über seine neu gewonnene Freiheit hat er sich dann aber gefreut!


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Hi Kiki,

richtig laut ist nur das Balzgequake und auch das ist nur ein paar Tage/Wochen. Im übrigen neigt die Rechtsprechung dazu, zu Gunsten der __ Frösche zu entscheiden. Also keine Angst vor den Nachbarn - das ist nunmal Natur. Wer das nicht mag, sollte überlegen, ob er das richtige Domizil ausgewählt hat.


----------



## Ute2 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> = kannst ihm ja noch ein versteck bauen, dann werd sicher noch ein 2. kommen und dein teich wird mit laichschnüren durchzogen sein - wenn deine fischies nicht alles wechfressen ist die entwicklung -ei-__ quappe-frosch ein toll zu beobachtendes schauspiel



Wie erkennt man denn Laichschnüre? Schwimmen die obenauf?

LG, Ute2


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Hallo Ute,

Die Laichschnüre (__ Erdkröte) sehen aus wie schwarze Perlenketten, die um Unterwasserpflanzen geschlungen sind. Jetzt wirst Du aber keine finden. Erdkröten laichen sehr früh im Jahr.

Guckst Du mal *hier*


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

liebe christiane,

bei den froschies die ich mal gsehen habe und meinte sind die laichschnüre weißlich


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Lieber Ralf,

1. __ Frösche produzieren keine Laichschnüre

2. Mein Name ist Christine


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

ich bitte vielmals um entschuldigung für meinen lesefehler, christine oder soll ich dich besser elschen nennen ?  

hab das hier grad mal gelesen 





> Echte __ Frösche (Rana) setzen größere, klumpige Laichballen ab. Während diejenigen des Grasfrosches (Rana temporaria) oft an die Wasseroberfläche aufsteigen und dort große „Fladen“ bilden, bleiben die Gelege anderer Arten meist untergetaucht. Der Europäische Laubfrosch (Hyla arborea) klebt seine sehr kleinen Laichballen gerne an Wasserpflanzen fest.
> 
> Echte __ Kröten (Bufo) spannen lange Laichschnüre zwischen Wasserpflanzen und untergetauchten Ästen. Sie können beispielsweise bei der __ Erdkröte und der __ Wechselkröte mehrere Meter lang sein und einige Tausend Eier enthalten. Die __ Kreuzkröte legt ihre Laichschnüre oft direkt über seichtem Gewässergrund ab.
> 
> Knoblauchkröten (Pelobates fuscus) und andere Krötenfrösche produzieren dickere, relativ kurze Laichschnüre, die sie zwischen vertikalen Strukturen (Pflanzenstängel u. ä.) im Wasser verankern. __ Unken (Bombina) legen Einzeleier oder kleine Laichgruppen aus maximal 30 Eiern an Pflanzen oder am Gewässergrund ab.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laich

leider hab ich kein foto von den froschies und den schnüren da diese im teich bei jemand weit entferntes sind


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Hi Kiki,

deinen __ Grasfrosch hörst Du nicht mal laut quacken wenn Du einen Verstärker benutzt . Die braunen knurren nur ganz leise wenn sie richtig geil sind (Laichzeit im Februar/März/April) ansonsten sind sie stumm. Laut quacken tun nur __ Grünfrösche:__ nase 

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Hallo

http://www.karch.ch/karch/d/amp/rt/rtfs2.html

nimm sowas ist eine Art Ehre !

wer das nicht zu schätzen weiss

täte mir leid ! 


Wenn Frosch dann __ Grasfrosch  

der ist sogar reihenhausgartenteichgeeignet 


mfG


----------



## Kiki (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Na toll ! 
Dann brauche ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen !  
Der "Kerl" darf also bleiben, wenn er möchte.l :lo
Macht übrigens Spaß ihn beim Schwimmen zu beobachten, den Koi´s scheinbar auch.


----------



## ron (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was´n das für Bewohner ?*

Hallo Kiki,

der Frank hat recht: Grasfrösche quaken sehr leise und wenn, dann wenig ausdauernd. Wir hatten im Frühling ca. 25 St. und es war ein herrliches Schauspiel. Freue dich! Es heisst, dass __ Frösche zum Laichen gerne zu dem Gewässer wiederkehren, wo sie gebohren sind. Also wenn die das im nächsten Frühling ihre Eier absetzen, siehst du nicht nur die Entwicklung von Kaulquappen in deinem Teich bis zu den winzigen Minifrösche (ca. 1,5 cm), aber du hast auch das Glück einen Laichplatz zurechtgelegt zu haben, wo in jedem Frühling buchstäblich tierisch was los ist. 

 

Und zutraulich können sie auch werden!

LG

Ron


----------

